# WLCOMM.EXE Taking Up 99% of CPU.



## SubDude199

I know its part of messenger, and every time I end task it it closes messenger. Messenger is fine for 5 mins after I end task it and restart live messenger, or after a restart. Then the fan kicks up and CPU is maxed out by this process. IS there anyway to disable this and still use messenger? If not, any other options?

I have searched high and low for a way to disable contact updates in both messenger and on my account under online.


----------



## Irishwhistle

First make sure that everything is up to date... there may be a fix in a newer version. If that does no good you could always try Pidgin. It's better than messenger imho anyway.


----------



## SubDude199

I tried updated and its the latest version. So no problems there. I will try a few more things, if I can not get it to go away I will use MSN Messenger 8.5. I don't want to do that because I stay logged into 2 computers 24/7 and I I like that live messenger allows that. 

I cant chat with my MSN Contacts with that other messenger can I?


I set priority to low in task manager but it did not make a difference. Just for kicks I am running a XoftSpy and MalWareBytes scan. Other than that I am lost.


----------



## Irishwhistle

SubDude199 said:


> I cant chat with my MSN Contacts with that other messenger can I?



You can chat with pretty much ALL your contacts using it. It supports MSN, AIM, Google Talk, Yahoo IM, and a ton more. I think there's even a facebook chat plugin for it somewhere on the web.

You could also try running ccleaner and have it fix your registry. Sometimes when I'm having various computer issues I run that and it fixes the problem.


----------

